# Where to get Bulk Ice? - Central Coast NSW



## gordo_t (27/10/14)

Howdy,

Got a party on soon for about 80 guests (assume 350+ beers, 40 odd bottles of wine to chill), drinks will be chilled/served in tubs of ice. So i'm going to need a buttload of ice.

Anyone know of somewhere that would do bulk ice in the Wyong/Central Coast NSW area?

Event is on a farm and there wouldn't be an option to do an ice run once the event started, so i'm thinkin I will buy enough ice to fill each drinks tub, and store enough excess ice for top ups during the evening in a couple of large cooler boxes.

Anyone that's been in charge of ice at a similar event care to offer an opinion??


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/10/14)

I've always gotten ice from a petrol station or Coles, never needed bulk ice before.

Sneak into a nearby hotel and take advantage off the guests' ice machine?


----------



## sp0rk (27/10/14)

If you've got a fisherman's co-op near by, go hit them up
I got a heap for my wedding, probably 2 wheelie bins full for about $20


----------



## yum beer (27/10/14)

try a local club, they have big ice machines and may sell bulk.


----------



## manticle (27/10/14)

Bikie gangs as far as I can tell from the media reports.


----------



## luggy (27/10/14)

+1 For Fishos coop, used to get ute loads for cheap


----------



## themonkeysback (27/10/14)

I use these a lot in Newcastle, and looks like there is one in Charmhaven. A lot cheaper than the usual servo/coles ice:

http://www.da-ice.com.au/

Adam.


----------



## gordo_t (28/10/14)

Cheer guys, there looks to be a Co-op on central coast i'll hit them up and see if they'll oblige otherwise Da-ice looks like it would be a goer also.


----------

